# I need help lining up plastisol transfers



## danni214 (Oct 21, 2014)

Hi,
I have been pressing shirts all day and I am noticing that I am not lining up the plastisol transfer right every shirt. I have tired using a ruler and a measuring tape but I am so afraid that I am going to burn myself. What would you recommend me to do?


----------



## Lucky7Matt (Oct 7, 2011)

danni214 said:


> Hi,
> I have been pressing shirts all day and I am noticing that I am not lining up the plastisol transfer right every shirt. I have tired using a ruler and a measuring tape but I am so afraid that I am going to burn myself. What would you recommend me to do?


Do you have any heat tape? 
Line it up off the press. Tape it down and move it to the press.


----------



## danni214 (Oct 21, 2014)

Lucky7Matt said:


> Do you have any heat tape?
> Line it up off the press. Tape it down and move it to the press.


No, where do I buy heat tape from?


----------



## Lucky7Matt (Oct 7, 2011)

danni214 said:


> No, where do I buy heat tape from?


Pretty much anyone who sells heat printing products.


----------



## Lucky7Matt (Oct 7, 2011)

www.signwarehouse.com
www.conde.com 

I use these pretty regular


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

If you are printing a large job, using heat tape will slow you down tremendously. 

Also, just use masking tape for now and see if that process helps you. Use 1 piece, and after you get the shirt back on your press, remove the tape while holding down the transfer so it doesn't move. then press.

We cut out any excess paper from the transfer, place it roughly where we think it needs to be, then measure from the edge of the paper to the sleeve seam. 

Another way to do centered front/rear pressings is to fold your shirt in half the long way, press a crease, and center your transfer based on that seam. We also fold a soft middle crease on the paper as well.


----------



## marzatplay (May 25, 2014)

Try T Square It or Stahls laser alignment tool.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

You just have to learn to eyeball them.....Any other method will slow you down considerably....


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Agree with eyeballing. If I have really tricky ones to line up, which for me are anything skinny, I will fold them in half and lightly crease the center. Make sure to line the edges of the image, not the paper, unless you cut them all so they are centered.


----------

